# Music Servers/Streamers: What specs & features to look for in best SQ possible?



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I am on a quest to put together a really good music playback/streaming system in my living room. What I am trying to figure out first is, with regards to music servers/music streamers, which ones will play the highest possible sound quality recordings? Although I don't have a whole lot of the higher sound quality recordings, I do plan on purchasing more as time goes on and I want to be able to play them in the highest possible way in terms of sound quality. Here are my questions: ( bear with me as I am sort of new to this  )

1. What is currently the highest recording format? 24/96 192khz? 48/192 384khz? Or higher?
2. Which brands and models can do this format in regards to the above recording format? Dune? Squeezebox? NeoTV550? Or.....?


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone? 

What is the highest bit rate and resolution that you can possibly get with recordings?


----------

